# Poll for the Boys



## Your Majesty (Nov 3, 2006)

Here is something i would like to know, from a guy's point of vew.


----------



## Naren (Nov 3, 2006)

And what would that be?


----------



## Makelele (Nov 3, 2006)

Error- does not compute.


----------



## Ken (Nov 3, 2006)

Makelele said:


> Error- does not compute.



I think the malicious code is in the title "Poll for the Boys". Clearly this is not the correct forum for such a topic.


----------



## darren (Nov 3, 2006)

Further proof that men just have no idea what women want. We can't even see your poll, let alone answer it.


----------



## Ken (Nov 3, 2006)

Heard a funny bit on the radio yesterday. "Women are like Verizon. They have a great product and lousy customer service". Don't hate me, YM. It's just fun and games (although every joke has a grain of truth...)


----------



## Rick (Nov 3, 2006)

darren said:


> Further proof that men just have no idea what women want. We can't even see your poll, let alone answer it.





+e rep for you!


----------



## ohio_eric (Nov 3, 2006)

Ken Burtch said:


> Heard a funny bit on the radio yesterday. "Women are like Verizon. They have a great product and lousy customer service". Don't hate me, YM. It's just fun and games (although every joke has a grain of truth...)



It's funny because it's true.


----------



## Leon (Nov 3, 2006)




----------



## Jason (Nov 3, 2006)

darren said:


> Further proof that men just have no idea what women want. We can't even see your poll, let alone answer it.





Ken Burtch said:


> Heard a funny bit on the radio yesterday. "Women are like Verizon. They have a great product and lousy customer service". Don't hate me, YM. It's just fun and games (although every joke has a grain of truth...)


----------



## Donnie (Nov 3, 2006)

darren said:


> Further proof that men just have no idea what women want. We can't even see your poll, let alone answer it.


 I don't think there could be a more perfect example.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Nov 3, 2006)

darren said:


> Further proof that men just have no idea what women want. We can't even see your poll, let alone answer it.


 awesome


----------



## Mastodon (Nov 3, 2006)

Let's just make it a women's joke thread. 

How do you know when a woman is about to say something smart?

She starts her sentence with "A man once told me..."


----------



## D-EJ915 (Nov 3, 2006)

Mastodon said:


> Let's just make it a women's joke thread.
> 
> How do you know when a woman is about to say something smart?
> 
> She starts her sentence with "A man once told me..."


Hahahaha, oh man that's bad...hahahaha


----------



## Christopher (Nov 3, 2006)

I reserve my poll for my wife, but I'm not going to judge if members want to give their poll to the boys.


----------



## Rick (Nov 3, 2006)

Mastodon said:


> Let's just make it a women's joke thread.
> 
> How do you know when a woman is about to say something smart?
> 
> She starts her sentence with "A man once told me..."


----------



## Mastodon (Nov 3, 2006)

You may have probably heard this one before...


Why couldn't Hellen Keller drive?










Because she was a woman.

That joke works a little better in person.


----------



## Ken (Nov 3, 2006)

This is going to be very ugly if someone doesn't stop this train right now...


----------



## Nik (Nov 3, 2006)

I bet you this whole thing was engineered by Your Majesty as a sort of psychological experiment into the minds of males


----------



## Ken (Nov 3, 2006)

Nik said:


> I bet you this whole thing was engineered by Your Majesty as a sort of psychological experiment into the minds of males



Dude, we're not that complex or mysterious. Everyone already knows most of us stop maturing at 13 while our sense of responsibility generally continues to develop until we're 30 or so. Happy, YM?


----------



## Nik (Nov 4, 2006)

Ken Burtch said:


> Dude, we're not that complex or mysterious. Everyone already knows most of us stop maturing at 13 while our sense of responsibility generally continues to develop until we're 30 or so. Happy, YM?



Sorry, I just got done watching the first 2 Saw movies so my mind is putting together all these complex conspiracy plots  

It was, however, interesting watching this thread spiral out of control.


----------



## The 'Fonz (Nov 4, 2006)

Mastodon said:


> Why couldn't Hellen Keller drive?
> 
> Because she was a woman.



Ayeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## Metal Ken (Nov 4, 2006)

Biscuits, for the win.


----------



## Naren (Nov 4, 2006)

Biscuits


----------



## Vince (Nov 4, 2006)

I'd say whores.

Yeah, whores FTW!


----------



## distressed_romeo (Nov 4, 2006)

LETS MAKE BISCUITS!!!!!
LEEEEEETS MAAAAAAAKE BISCUITS!!!!!


----------



## Popsyche (Nov 4, 2006)

Whores can make biscuits, which is good!


----------



## Regor (Nov 4, 2006)

[sign]Worst Poll Ever[/sign]


----------



## Buzz762 (Nov 4, 2006)

Popsyche said:


> Whores can make biscuits, which is good!



I'm glad I'm not the only one who came up with this answer.


----------



## Rick (Nov 4, 2006)

Regor said:


> [sign]Worst Poll Ever[/sign]



I agree. Biscuits.


----------



## Donnie (Nov 4, 2006)

I like my biscuits with gravy.


----------



## Lozek (Nov 4, 2006)

Define biscuits? Are we talking American Biscuits or English biscuits? They mean totally different things across the continents.


Come to think of it, American whores or English whores as well?


----------



## D-EJ915 (Nov 4, 2006)

I like biscuits.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Nov 4, 2006)

Lozek said:


> Come to think of it, American whores or English whores as well?



If it's English whores, then biscuits for certain...


----------



## Naren (Nov 5, 2006)

Lozek said:


> Define biscuits? Are we talking American Biscuits or English biscuits? They mean totally different things across the continents.
> 
> 
> Come to think of it, American whores or English whores as well?



I think American biscuits. I really really like American biscuits and... cookies (English biscuits). In Japan, you can find "English digestive biscuits" in any convenience store and I remember 3-4 years ago the first time some Americans and Europeans were thinking about trying them out and were saying stuff like, "Don't eat those. You'll get diarrhea! 'Digestive biscuits'... " Of course, a Brit came in at the right time and explained that they were just regular cookies. And, even to this day, I still don't know why they're called "digestive biscuits." I think they taste really good, but have a very very unpleasant name. Besides, aren't ALL foods digestive?

As far as whores, I think the poll is referring to the general store-bought variety of whore that can be found anywhere on Earth.


----------



## Lozek (Nov 5, 2006)

I'd never really thought about their name, Digestives are kinda the 'standard' non-fancy biscuit that you would get anywhere so you don't really think about it. After literally seconds of searching I have found a plethora of info on the mighty digestive and even an explanation for its name:

General Digestive info

An explanation for the name of the digestive, straight from the bakers mouth

and in-keeping with the balance of this thread:

Meaning and explanation of whores (notice that the photo conforms to Chris Rocks set of standards, she's wearing clear heels!!)


----------



## Drew (Nov 5, 2006)

Lozek said:


> Define biscuits? Are we talking American Biscuits or English biscuits? They mean totally different things across the continents.
> 
> 
> Come to think of it, American whores or English whores as well?


----------



## Drew (Nov 5, 2006)

Regor said:


> [sign]Worst Poll Ever[/sign]



...says the guy responsible for the "Do you smoke poll" poll.


----------



## Naren (Nov 5, 2006)

Lozek said:


> General Digestive info
> 
> An explanation for the name of the digestive, straight from the bakers mouth



Well, the baking soda explains it then. I still think "digestive" is a quite unappetizing name. I mean, who cares if it aides in digestion? It's a damn cookie. When I eat McVitie's, I don't notice myself digesting food any better than when I don't eat McVitie's. Anyway, interestin' stuff.


----------



## darren (Nov 6, 2006)

Hey, when did the poll magically appear?

I'm always the last to know.


----------



## Naren (Nov 6, 2006)

darren said:


> Hey, when did the poll magically appear?
> 
> I'm always the last to know.



'Bout 2 days ago, Mr. Slow poke.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Nov 6, 2006)

Where's the "both" option?


----------



## nitelightboy (Nov 6, 2006)

Heres my answer, but there wasn't a selection for it....

A good ol' country biscuit with sausage gravy on top of a fine Latina whore with big jugglies and back door, with some extra sausage gravy on her biscuit....yum


----------



## Your Majesty (Nov 6, 2006)

Wait a minute.... I had started a poll as such, but didn't complete it and deleted the thread... o I thought. However, what is more concerning to me is that the listing I had writen was not what is listed here and was changed and not by me. I would never write whore or biscuits?

This is not cool guys.

Can one of the Mods please close this thread as it is clearly not my intent to post the above mentioned. Thank you


----------



## Vince (Nov 6, 2006)

1) Sure I'll close the thread.

2) I think half the site is gay, how the fuck did "whores" not win this?


----------

